# Kasteel van Mesen, Lede, Belgium 2007



## mr_bones (Jun 28, 2009)

Kasteel van Mesen is one of those amazing sites that you can see online, and instantly want to go there. It took 3 years to finally plan a trip over the water, and when we did (summer 2007), Kasteel van Mesen was our first stop.

The site has been occupied in a number of shapes and forms since the 16th century, but the final stage of building work, including the grand chapel were added as late as 1905. The building is believed to have had many different uses, the most recent being a school. The site was abandoned in the late 1970's, and as a result they are in a dire condition - but somehow still retain much of their former grandeur.

A very enjoyable explore, my only regrets were not seeing the theatre as our visit was cut short by locals calling us in Belgianese .

Visited with Jaff Fox and Valan.

Let the photos take it from here!









































































































































































































​


----------



## lost (Jun 28, 2009)

Well captured Mr. B, I look forward to seeing it for myself.


----------



## james.s (Jun 28, 2009)

Lovely! Was this an Asylum/Sanatorium or something? It looks awesome if a bit decayed, how long has it been closed?
Great work


----------



## mr_bones (Jun 28, 2009)

Final use as a school, closed in the late 1970's


----------



## james.s (Jun 28, 2009)

Ah wow, an ornate school that is


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 28, 2009)

mr_bones said:


> ...when we did (summer 2007)...



I remember seeing these pics! What took you so long? 

Such a fantastic place! Even as it gets more and more derelict, it still keeps it's charm.
Lovely photos, Mr B, and thanks for posting them...at last!


----------



## mr_bones (Jun 28, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> I remember seeing these pics! What took you so long?
> 
> Such a fantastic place! Even as it gets more and more derelict, it still keeps it's charm.
> Lovely photos, Mr B, and thanks for posting them...at last!



Hi Foxy,

At the time, I just put a general 'Belgium 2007' report up, which included pictures from here. I thought this place warranted its own report .

Glad you like.


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 28, 2009)

mr_bones said:


> ...At the time, I just put a general 'Belgium 2007' report up, which included pictures from here...



Ah, that explains it! I'd forgotten about the Belgium report! 



mr_bones said:


> ...I thought this place warranted its own report...



Certainly does and glad you did.


----------



## Trinpaul (Jun 28, 2009)

Whoa  that place is fantastic  I wish there was a panoramic pic of the exterior without the tree so you could see the true magnitude of the place


----------



## Urban Mole (Jun 29, 2009)

Wow that is a really nice building, but such a pity its returning back to nature, looks rather like Castle Duckula


----------



## pet_rubber_duck (Jun 29, 2009)

Brilliant reports and lovely photos, Mr B!


----------

